# Dadant's customer service...



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about your son.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Condolences Gary...........


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. This isn't something that I would have posted on a messageboard. The only reason I posted it here was to let others know how good Dadant was to me when I needed it.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

dadant is good, i have wax that i owe them from last year yet they told me when ever i get some in. they said that next harvest is fine. a good company one of the best extractors.


----------

